# Living happily together



## Shaughan (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi all I'm building a 10m square fully inclosed enclosure with river and two waterfalls I'm wondering what reptiles live happily together I want a couple of breeding sets in it And any other reptile like turtles and frogs but no snakes in this environment please help any idea is a good one


----------



## damo gug (Jan 31, 2020)

water dragons, blue tongues, bearded dragons, turtles, large skinks.


----------



## Shaughan (Feb 2, 2020)

Thank u for your help now I how what animals are good together what should the plant life be I can make up to four different climates 5m × 5m each one


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 2, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> Hi all I'm building a 10m square fully inclosed enclosure with river and two waterfalls I'm wondering what reptiles live happily together I want a couple of breeding sets in it And any other reptile like turtles and frogs but no snakes in this environment please help any idea is a good one



Hi Shaughan.

Mate I've kept lizards in outside pits on and off for the past 50 odd years and can assure you that provided the area is large enough with plenty of appropriate shelter sites most of the the larger species of skinks and dragons can co-inhabit without too much trouble. The only restriction on the types would depend on your location and local climate. Personally I believe that it is without doubt the best way to house larger species of lizards especially if you want to observe them do their thing in as natural setting as possible. The only real problems you'd face is that smaller skinks and frogs won't survive if you intend to keep Water Dragons, Bearded Dragons and turtles. Water Dragons and Beardeds will eat anything small enough to get into their mouth and, depending on the species, turtles will also clean up any frogs missed by the lizards. If your intention is to breed critters in the pit just be aware that Water Dragons will dig up and eat any eggs laid by the Beardeds (or other species of dragons), as well as eat any of their own off spring and baby Bluetongues if they are not removed after hatching or are born. Best of luck with your project.

Hope this helps.

George.


----------



## Shaughan (Feb 2, 2020)

GBWhite said:


> Hi Shaughan.
> 
> Mate I've kept lizards in outside pits on and off for the past 50 odd years and can assure you that provided the area is large enough with plenty of appropriate shelter sites most of the the larger species of skinks and dragons can co-inhabit without too much trouble. The only restriction on the types would depend on your location and local climate. Personally I believe that it is without doubt the best way to house larger species of lizards especially if you want to observe them do their thing in as natural setting as possible. The only real problems you'd face is that smaller skinks and frogs won't survive if you intend to keep Water Dragons, Bearded Dragons and turtles. Water Dragons and Beardeds will eat anything small enough to get into their mouth and, depending on the species, turtles will also clean up any frogs missed by the lizards. If your intention is to breed critters in the pit just be aware that Water Dragons will dig up and eat any eggs laid by the Beardeds (or other species of dragons), as well as eat any of their own off spring and baby Bluetongues if they are not removed after hatching or are born. Best of luck with your project.
> 
> ...



Thank u George that does help a lot I'm making it as natural as possible and the location would be far north nsw near the QLD border near Glen innes


----------



## Aidan Swanson (Feb 3, 2020)

Omg can you please post photos as you go ...
This is literally exactly the kind of thing i want to build when im older and have some space!

Sent from my CPH1920 using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 3, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> Thank u George that does help a lot I'm making it as natural as possible and the location would be far north nsw near the QLD border near Glen innes



Just another thing. Make sure you have footings at least 60cm deep around your perimeter to avoid the lizards digging their way out.


----------



## Aidan Swanson (Feb 3, 2020)

GBWhite said:


> Just another thing. Make sure you have footings at least 60cm deep around your perimeter to avoid the lizards digging their way out.


Couldn't you just put some chicken wire around the bottom?

Sent from my CPH1920 using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 3, 2020)

Aidan Swanson said:


> Couldn't you just put some chicken wire around the bottom?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1920 using Tapatalk



No. They can damage their feet and nose if the reach the chicken wire because they'll try and dig through or around it.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 4, 2020)

Easiest solution is to either lay a bed of pavers or a concrete slab, then fix the pit walls to it o the pavers , and bury the pavers or concrete slab in your choice of pit bedding.
They wont be able to dig through these and escape , and predators will not be able to dig their way in.


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 4, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> Thank u George that does help a lot I'm making it as natural as possible and the location would be far north nsw near the QLD border near Glen innes



Here's some pics of my pit and some of it's occupants when I lived in Inverell. The only things I haven't been able to find photos of are the resident Common and Blotched Blueys The pit itself was 4m wide x 6m long and 1.3m high. It was constructed using recycled sheets of roofing iron (painted green) on a steel frame over recycled brick footings. Landscaping was kept simple. I'm not a believer in cuddling, petting or handling lizards I prefer to just sit around and watch them and I think you'll see why from the pics. 


Male and female Eastern Water Dragons



1 of 5 female Eastern Bearded Dragons



Above female laying eggs


Pair of Shinglebacks


Male Eastern Water Dragon



Male Eastern Bearded Dragon showing some form.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 7, 2020)

How big is your outdoor lizard pit ?
Photos of layout .


----------

